# Survivor Finale - 5/17/09 -- Padding May Be Necessary



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Just my friendly reminder to all.......

The survivor finale is Sunday night. Show is 8-10 and reunion is 10-11.

There is Golf on CBS that afternoon. As a result, there could be an overrun.

As usual, there are many choices for how you pad and how much, etc.

This time, I just have one manual block from 8-12 for now.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the warning. I have a season pass, and it did automatically schedule the reunion show. My todo list shows the finale and reunion show scheduled as if they were 2 different episodes back-to-back. I like your idea of a single manual recording with padding.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

The single recording idea came to fruition when the winner was announced one year right at the break between the two airings. This way there is no concern.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The winner is usually announced a few minutes into the running time of the reunion show.. that's why padding is good.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Padding shouldn't be an issue for folks in the Pacific timezone, right?

Also, it was interesting...past years I have had to specially schedule the Sunday finale episodes...but this time it picked them up...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

my hdtivo didnt pick this up..was generic info. Isnt all guide data the same to our machines?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Great question... I have a DirecTV HD-DVR HR20 and an HR21...

I always assumed that the guide data was identical... But mine is definitely picking it up automatically...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

MikeekiM said:


> Padding shouldn't be an issue for folks in the Pacific timezone, right?


Yes it should be, at least have a minute of overlap (if you have a dual tuner Tivo), in case it breaks in the middle of a sentence.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

You know what's funny? I have observed that when I have two programs recorded back-to-back...that my HR20/21s will record with 10-20 seconds of overlapping content...

Weird...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> You know what's funny? I have observed that when I have two programs recorded back-to-back...that my HR20/21s will record with 10-20 seconds of overlapping content...
> 
> Weird...


when i first noticed that, i began wondering if i should watch it because i thought my next show would be incomplete..but alas that isnt the case

so why is it that the hdtivo can clip shows automatically but the hr20 cant?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

MikeekiM said:


> You know what's funny? I have observed that when I have two programs recorded back-to-back...that my HR20/21s will record with 10-20 seconds of overlapping content...


If you mean even with a single tuner (i.e. they 'share' the programming between two 'files').. it's one of the relatively few things I envy about other DVRs. I would *love* to have this ability, and would pay (one time) for it.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

*Just a heads up.......*

Golf is into sudden death. We're a half hour over. I am guessing it ends with no more than an hour overage......


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

*Ok, possibly I need to take that back......watch your local carefully......I think WBZ in Boston may have decided to drop the national news so they could go right into the local news and keep everything on time.*

EDIT @ 7:30PM EST: Looks like that is exactly what WBZ did. Looks to be starting on time here in the Boston market.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I just turned on the TV and didn't see how late it already was so I have no clue where I stand right now. I guess I will check at 8 and see how bad it is. I have an hour pad will that cover it? How long did we run over?


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

Surprise, Surprise!!! This is the first time in a LOOOONG time that WCBS (New York) is actually on time. No padding necessary here in the NY Metro area.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Einselen said:


> I just turned on the TV and didn't see how late it already was so I have no clue where I stand right now. I guess I will check at 8 and see how bad it is. I have an hour pad will that cover it? How long did we run over?


Golf ended at ~6:40pm EST. But I guess it depends on how your affiliate is handling it. WBZ in Boston jumped right into local news and skipped the national. I could have left my manual record at 4 hours from 8-12 and not worried about it. But since I wanted to conserve space (my daughter will need a few days to get through it), I watched the end of Golf and the news closely so I could manual record exactly what I needed.

BTW, and I need to put this in the suggestion forum, I wish you could set manual recordings by 1 minute increments and not be locked into 5 minute increments.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

jlb said:


> Golf ended at ~6:40pm EST. But I guess it depends on how your affiliate is handling it. WBZ in Boston jumped right into local news and skipped the national. I could have left my manual record at 4 hours from 8-12 and not worried about it. But since I wanted to conserve space (my daughter will need a few days to get through it), I watched the end of Golf and the news closely so I could manual record exactly what I needed.
> 
> BTW, and I need to put this in the suggestion forum, I wish you could set manual recordings by 1 minute increments and not be locked into 5 minute increments.


I guess I will keep my hour pad as I am not sure where my affiliate did and space is not an issue to me (just replaced the upgraded drive with the stock drive just a few days ago as I need to run diagnostic on the upgraded drive to see why it is in the reboot loop-o-death)


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> You know what's funny? I have observed that when I have two programs recorded back-to-back...that my HR20/21s will record with 10-20 seconds of overlapping content...
> 
> Weird...


That is softpadding in action. Since a recent national release, scheduled recordings on the HR2x will record an extra 30 seconds before a program and an extra 90 seconds afterward. This assumes the tuner is free and you haven't padded the recording yourself.

For back to back recordings, there should be 2 minutes of overlap. There would be no need in the case of the break between the finale and the reunion show to manually pad so as not to miss a word or sentence.


----------

